# Bore snake?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My son gave me a bore snake for Father's Day. My first impression, never having used one before, is that it would be great for a quickie cleaning, but that every so often I should field strip and thoroughly clean the gun with solvent and patches. Is this an accurate impression?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree. I have a few but never use them. I've read where people swear by them. Nothing wrong with them, but I think they're really just for a quickie and that's it. 

I use FrogLube in my barrels and I could see where a snake could get the job done under those circumstances.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They are great for times when you are shooting all day at prairie poodles or are at an extended shooting match. If I were in combat it would definitely be in my kit. I just dip the fat end of it in a little Hoppes and run it through three or four times. Works great.

GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

chip2 said:


> My son gave me a bore snake for Father's Day. My first impression, never having used one before, is that it would be great for a quickie cleaning, but that every so often I should field strip and thoroughly clean the gun with solvent and patches. Is this an accurate impression?


I'd say yes, you have the idea. Of course depending on how dirty your barrel is. Likewise, I find that after heavy to moderate use it's a good idea to throughly clean the snake as well.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

I have one bore snake in .22 for my Buckmark because it's a pain to break down. Don't have one or use one on any other gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I use one for regular cleaning on all my guns after range trips. I usually clean each after every use, but just run the dry snake trough a couple times to clean the bore. The rest of the gun gets Frog Lube and a wipedown. Sometimes I'll do a take down to clean the pieces separately but not usually until after several range trips, then I'll use a little spray solvent on the barrel and the boresnake.


----------

